# Free Maps for Download!



## mindy from fluid (Jul 19, 2004)

Looking for a cool battlemap of a temple, castle, or battleship?  Or maybe you need something more pedestrian, like a tavern or an apothecary - or even a deserted stretch of coastline or forest? 

Check out the Dundjinni maps forum for free downloads of user-created maps made with _Dundjinni_ software.  New creations are being added daily - so check back often.

Here's a few sample maps:


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 24, 2004)

DunDjinni's maps are a bit too ink hungry for my tastes, any programs in the code to convert a map to a B&W line 1e style?


----------



## reanjr (Jul 24, 2004)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> DunDjinni's maps are a bit too ink hungry for my tastes, any programs in the code to convert a map to a B&W line 1e style?




If you have access to a photo editing program (a la Photoshop), you should be able to pass it through a filter to hilight lines and remove fill.  You can then convert to black and white and you're set.


----------



## GentleGiant (Jul 24, 2004)

reanjr said:
			
		

> If you have access to a photo editing program (a la Photoshop), you should be able to pass it through a filter to hilight lines and remove fill.  You can then convert to black and white and you're set.



Would you be willing to show some examples of this method?
Maybe post a short tutorial (i.e. just some notes on which filter you used etc.)?


----------



## mindy from fluid (Aug 4, 2004)

*Printout costs*

For what it's worth, I believe our webmaster printed out the equivalent of a couple of 2'x3' maps on his home printer (using the tiling method) for @ $40 - the cost of the ink cartridge and half a pack of $10 Kodak photopaper.


----------

